# Bought Specialized Prevail Helmet



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This thing is amazing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: . I am going from a Bell Volt to this helmet and it is amazing! After a 63 mile ride in almost 80 degree weather the majority of my head is cool and dry. So much air comes through this helmet it is amazing! There is no wind noise like my Giro Ionos in this helmet. The helmet is almost non existent when on my head but when held in the hand it feels very solid. I recommend this helmet to anyone in the market for new helmet. If you live in the SoCal area there is a certain Specialized Bike dealer in Orange County that has a 20% off coupon their website that is usable on this purchase so that takes the $230.00 price tag down to $184.00 which is the price of the S-Works helmet. Have to say also that helmet looks good and is available in 6 colors.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

I saw that helmet today. 
The sticker said 215 grams! That's the lightest helmet I've ever heard of. 
It felt like a baseball cap on my head. 
Pricey though.


----------

